# My new JC Higgins Color Flow.



## irene_crystal (May 24, 2011)

More pics to come but at least here is a start. I need a headlight for it and the og style seat if anyone has one, otherwise I will just throw on a brown persons seat I have lying around. Question, Is it suppossed to have jewels or reflectors in the tank? The guy said it came without them...


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 24, 2011)

Yes the tank came with jewels...what did the owner think/say the holes are for...maybe he didn't know because this is how he got it?
That bike came with a vinyl Troxel and not the Mesinger thats on it and I don't think the torrington pedals are correct either and blocks should be branded.
The batwing/bracket will be a challenge...when I find one they are always broken, typically at the back lip and screw area besides missing the lenses.
That being said, a great copy and congrats!


----------



## popawheelie (May 24, 2011)

From what I've learned since buying one of these, there were some sold at certain years that did Not have any jewels, just holes. The bracket can be made/copied, but the original headlight is pricey, like $250-$400. I bought a reproduction from JRAPOZA off of ebay- his email is jrapoza@earthlink.net..........looks perfect to me. Repros cost $200ish. Mine rides real well and gets compliments by those who can appreciate a fine bike like this. Ride it like it's hot!


----------



## Oldbikes (May 24, 2011)

I believe popawheelie is correct, that they came with and with out jewels in the tank.  And I believe the JC HIGGINS emblem on the rack was one year only, making it a '51.  The batwing light/horn is a tough find, but it's the thrill of the hunt right! 
Nice bike!  Congrats.


----------



## popawheelie (May 24, 2011)

Here is a link to a discussion about the bike. good read.
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?658-J.C.-Higgins-Color-Flow-Tank-Jewels


----------



## irene_crystal (May 24, 2011)

The ad in the link shows it without the jewels and looks just like the bike I just bought. I am fine with a repp light if I find one reasonably priced but dont have to have it to make me happy. The horn tank is supossed to work but I haven't opened it up to put a battery in it yet. I want to replace the grips as well if I can't clean them up but haven't tried yet.
The pedals are branded jc higgins but are fairly worn. The tires are nylon GT and he said he put them on about 15 years ago.
 I will take some better pictures either later or likely tomorrow of some other stuff on the bike. Thanks for the kind words


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 24, 2011)

Well, I stand corrected, but very surprised as the exhaust holes gives the bike an incomplete appearance (in my opinion), but maybe that's because Sears decided to add the jewels in later versions and that's what I associate with the bike.
Sorry man, Chris


----------



## irene_crystal (May 24, 2011)

I tried to talk the bike down a bit with the owner since I thought it was missing the jewels, he was pretty confident that it didn't come with them. I still got a good deal on it and other than a rear fender reflector lens, the seat, and a headlight plan to leave it as-is. I would hate to add the jewels and hurt the originality but I do agree the look much cooler with them 



scrubbinrims said:


> Well, I stand corrected, but very surprised as the exhaust holes gives the bike an incomplete appearance (in my opinion), but maybe that's because Sears decided to add the jewels in later versions and that's what I associate with the bike.
> Sorry man, Chris


----------



## slick (May 24, 2011)

Correct me if i'm wrong guys but I don't see any indentation on the fender for the Batwing bracket to go? I had a girls Higgins and I could swear it had a concave recess on the fender for the bracket. As far as the lense for the rear reflector goes, you can buy one of those Columbia repop rear double reflector bumper guards and there is you lense. Pop one out and you have an extra to boot. They are the exact same size and they work for the Monark rear bumpers also. They are on ebay or through memory lane.


----------



## irene_crystal (May 24, 2011)

There is no indent or hole on the front fender that I saw. I was curious how that worked for mounting it...


----------



## Brutuskend (May 24, 2011)

I have a deluxe model with the batwing light (sadly I'm missing half the tank, but the half I do have has the jewels). I bought it from the original owner and even got the hang tag (actually an envelope with all the original paper work, blow up etc. of the rear "Aircooled" hub and accessories you could get). I'll post some pictures if anyone is interested.


----------



## fordsnake (May 25, 2011)

Wow! this bike really brings back memories. My parents bought me this same bike for Xmas, the same color, and it had no jewels in the tank! For us kids back then it was a big deal for us to have our bikes look like cars, this one replicated the exhaust ports of the Buick. I remember adding mud flaps on the fenders, handlebar mirrors (both sides) and a suicide knob...I was the envy of my friends. Eventually it was stolen, my heart was broken.


----------



## teisco (May 25, 2011)

Nice bike, one year only model with script on the rear rack. One of those scripted racks sold on Ebay last week for around 350.


----------



## popawheelie (May 25, 2011)

http://s972.photobucket.com/albums/ae205/my7254/Batwing%20Bracket/ Here is a link to the photos I posted to show you how the fender looks with just the  bracket mounted on my girls JC Higgins. I've included a pic. of my boys bike with the light mounted on the bracket, which is then mounted to the fender. That bracket is pretty simple to duplicate....just some bending and holes drilled.
The light might not be level when you first mount it, so be ready to remove the light and bend the bracket so it's level once you are done.


----------



## popawheelie (May 26, 2011)

I'm posting some photos so you can see the batwing BRACKET and how it attaches on my boys and girls bike.http://s972.photobucket.com/albums/ae205/my7254/Batwing%20Bracket/


----------



## irene_crystal (May 26, 2011)

Thanks! I will keep my eye out and hopefully I can find a deal on one!



popawheelie said:


> I'm posting some photos so you can see the batwing BRACKET and how it attaches on my boys and girls bike.http://s972.photobucket.com/albums/ae205/my7254/Batwing%20Bracket/


----------



## slick (May 26, 2011)

There's a light roight now on the bay. It's gold too.


----------



## irene_crystal (May 26, 2011)

I am watching it to see what happens with the price, I am also watching the white one that is half horn half light although I know that would not be the right one...


slick said:


> There's a light roight now on the bay. It's gold too.


----------



## slick (May 27, 2011)

You're going to have to dish out $200 or more for the light. Guaranteed. I saw a POS that was rusted out and both bezels were bent up and needed to be rechromed pull $125 awhile back. Where's the guy that has the mold for the repops?? Start popping them out. The demand is there, even if you have to charge $200 for a repop. It's better than paying $200 for an original that needs total resto in my opinion. I had a repop on a girls bike and it was a VERY nice repop. Lettering on top was very crisp, top and bottom fit together very nice with no gaps or warping issues, bezels fit great, and the best of all, it worked!!


----------



## colorflowfreak (Jul 4, 2011)

it has a badge on the rack and no jewels making it earlyer than 53, my og paint 53 colorflow has jewels and no embelem on rack, my 1950 that i had had emblem on rack and no jewels just chrome rings,that is correct beleive it or not


----------



## colorflowfreak (Jul 12, 2011)

definetly no jewels on that one,my bike is a 53 and notice difference in paint,springer, jewels,and no script on rack


----------



## irene_crystal (Jul 12, 2011)

Nice bike!


colorflowfreak said:


> definetly no jewels on that one,my bike is a 53 and notice difference in paint,springer, jewels,and no script on rack


----------



## irene_crystal (May 28, 2012)

*Potentially up for sale*

I am thinking about putting this up for sale to focus solely on prewar bikes (two of which just popped up here recently I want...) I am heading out of town tomorrow for a quick vacation so thougt I would throw this out there to see if I got any offers PM'd to me while I am gone as I am not exactly sure of the value. I thought I would try here before Ebay as I know what they have been going for there. If I don't reply right away remember I am just kicking around the idea and thats why I didn't put it in the for sale section and I am headed on vacation so it will give me a chance to think about it. Thanks


----------



## Nickinator (May 28, 2012)

this is the first year colorflows were made, 1950 the way to tell is the script on the rack and no there was never any jewels in the tank. It is rare to find a tank not messed with.
I also had a 50 but my tank was messed with because it didn't sell the first year it was made


----------

